# Životu nebezpečno dotýkat se X



## atcheque

Dobý den,

In the risk phrase _Životu nebezpečno dotýkat se elektrických zařízení_, I don't understand the position of _se_. For me, it could be before the verb in the second main position in the sentence.
Can you explain it, please?
Děkuji.


----------



## jazyk

Maybe because it equals _Životu nebezpečno JE dotýkat se_..., and in that case _se_ would be in the second position.


----------



## Janacka

Bonjour atcheque,

La phrase est à la forme impersonnelle, c'est pourquoi on met _se_ pronominal après le verbe. Je ne dirais pas _ Životu nebezpečno se dotýkat... _
Il y a une chanson de Suchý et Šlitr où on dit: Je nebezpečné dotýkat se hvězd na zem spadlých...


----------



## atcheque

jazyk said:


> Maybe because it equals _Životu nebezpečno JE dotýkat se_





Janacka said:


> La phrase est à la forme impersonnelle (...)
> Je nebezpečné dotýkat se hvězd


To bych rozuměl. Díky oběma


----------

